
Toyota, Hyundai halt sales of fuel cell cars in Norway after hydrogen explosion - devy
https://electrek.co/2019/06/11/hydrogen-station-explodes-toyota-halts-sales-fuel-cell-cars/
======
pauljurczak
The diagram in this article showing direct energy flow from photovoltaic cells
to a car battery contrasted with a complex hydrogen production and
distribution cycle is a wishful thinking and false advertising. The typical
charging scenario is a Tesla hooked up to 150 kW Supercharger. You would need
about 8,000 sq ft of PV panels and a sunny day to pull it off. Most of the
time there is a big power plant on the other end of a transmission line,
sometimes adorned with a few smokestacks.

~~~
sabareesh
This is comparing the same energy source . For example I have solar at home
and charge my Tesla at home and the diagram makes sense even though I am still
connected to grid. During day I supply grid and at night I use grid and net
energy use cancels out

------
rando444
_> The hydrogen tanks themselves are so robust that you can shoot them with a
gun without knocking them_

'knocking them' ... I'm very curious what he meant by that

------
sargun
Does anyone know how much the fuel cells cost inside of the mirai?

